# Thomas "Annie" coach gets a facelift



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Annies getting a facelift:








More pics as I get further along


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Need to start thinking about paint colors.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Vic. Are there any plans for some pinstripe?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe tho I really dont like painting strips (cuz I aint good at it) 

Annie starting a basic interior, balsa slabs and chunks 










Then painted brown 










from the outside makes a nice difference, gives the impression something is inside, will add some seated figure in future


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally couldnt take those single axles anymore, just too much association with the toy line version so...





Added LGB trucks, got the buffers back to almost exactly the same height as the goods wagon





added a new bolster, 1/2" w x 3/8" h basswood





Side view, the trucks should probably be closer to the ends but the couplers would end up alot farther out too. So I can live with them this way. Now I really need to add the lower running boards.





Still needs paint


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted























Still need to add some detail paintng and a nameplate, I've chosen "Eowyn" and if I ever do the same to another coach it will be called "Arwyn"


----------

